# Finally getting a new shotgun...Super x2



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I finally made a decision to go with a super x2 field model brand new for $500. The Beretta 391 Urika didn't fit very well and the browning gold I looked at is essentially the same gun for a little more money. The SBE is a very nice gun but I like the high gloss finish of the x2.

Anyhow I hope I am happy with it as I have heard a lot of good reports on here about the gun.

I was just wondering what the smallest target load is that you guys can cycle through your x2's?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't know about the 3.5" version, but you'll be hard pressed to find a load too light for the 3". My father and I tried to load very light yet effective trap loads for the very reason that we didn't want them to eject so we wouldn't have to pick the empties up off of the ground after each round. I love my X2 for upland, but I personally didn't think that it was that great for watefowl. It started to cycle rreeeeaaaallllyyy slow when it would get cold out, or after shooting steel for a while. Another plus is that it's quite light. Hope you like it!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Johnson,

I won't be using this gun for anything except dog trials and upland hunting. I have a nova that I use for waterfowl. Hopefully in the next week or so I will take it out and shoot some hand thrown clays because there is no way I can wait til spring to shoot it. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mine has been throuh all kinds of mud and snow waterfowling and it still cycles fine. If it gets slow just spray it with some rem oil. Spitting chew in it works also if you dont have any oil on yeah. :wink: :lol:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

:beer:


----------

